# Ipod Touch



## Toddy37 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute^^

Keine ahnung ob das hir rein passt^^
Ich wollte mir so zu Weihnachten ein Ipod Touch (8gb) holen so habe ich mal im Internet geschaut und das gefunden http://www.amazon.de/Apple-Tragbarer-MP3-P...1957&sr=8-1
so nun wollte ich mal wissen ist der die G2 oder G1 ^^
Und wollte mal wissen ist der Ipod Touch wirklich so toll oder doch eher ab zu raten ?

Danke für Antwort^^


----------



## Falathrim (8. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du mal in die Rezensionen geschaut hättest, hättest du welche von 2007 gefunden...jetzt rat mal...kann allerdings auch sein, dass sie die Rezensionen vonner G1 zum G2 dazugepackt haben...
Denn das NEU! spricht ja eindeutig für G2^^


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2008)

Das ist die 2G

Die erste ist der hier:_ Link_


Und ich habe auc heinen, aber die 1G, bin aber sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Ben86rockt (8. Dezember 2008)

Also G1 oder G2 weiss jetzt nicht wirklich was das heist....

Aber ich bin mit meinem Touch mehr als nur zufrieden egal ob als Routenplaner Partymachine fürn Strand (Mobile Lautsprecher) oder als Mobiles Fotoalbum absolut geiles Gerät!!!
Soll heissen klein B ist von dem Teil mehr als begeistert!


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2008)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Also G1 oder G2 weiss jetzt nicht wirklich was das heist....
> 
> Aber ich bin mit meinem Touch mehr als nur zufrieden egal ob als Routenplaner Partymachine fürn Strand (*Mobile Lautsprecher*) oder als Mobiles Fotoalbum absolut geiles Gerät!!!
> Soll heissen klein B ist von dem Teil mehr als begeistert!



Das ist eindeutig die 2G

und G heißt.. erste Generation oder zweite.


----------



## Ben86rockt (8. Dezember 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das ist eindeutig die 2G
> 
> und G heißt.. erste Generation oder zweite.



Also ich sehe da von den Fotos her keinen Unterschiede weder vom Menü noch vom aussehen.....


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2008)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da von den Fotos her keinen Unterschiede weder vom Menü noch vom aussehen.....



Also bei Amazon siehst du, das Aussehen unterschiedlich ist. Wenn du genau hinschaust.. schau dir mal den Rand vom Ipod an. Die 1G ist flach und die 2G der Edelstahl-Design.


----------



## Qonix (8. Dezember 2008)

Ipod touch ist schrott. Spielt noch nicht mal Windowsforamte. Viel Spass beim umkonvertieren.


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ipod touch ist schrott. Spielt noch nicht mal Windowsforamte. Viel Spass beim umkonvertieren.



Es geht ja nicht nur um die Musik.. sondern um die andren Funktionen und von Itunes hast du auch noch nichts gehört?... hmm


----------



## Ben86rockt (8. Dezember 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Also bei Amazon siehst du, das Aussehen unterschiedlich ist. Wenn du genau hinschaust.. schau dir mal den Rand vom Ipod an. Die 1G ist flach und die 2G der Edelstahl-Design.



Ahhhh Ok dann hab ich nen 2G....
Krass echt..... wäre mir nie aufgefallen.....


----------



## Rhokan (8. Dezember 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ipod touch ist schrott. Spielt noch nicht mal Windowsforamte. Viel Spass beim umkonvertieren.



Der iPod ist tadellos! Das einzige was man konvertieren muss sind Videos ins Mp4-Format, sonst fast nichts


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2008)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Ahhhh Ok dann hab ich nen 2G....
> Krass echt..... wäre mir nie aufgefallen.....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es gibt auch wirklich kein großen Unterschied, nur das die 2G besesr in der Hand liegt und dazu den Lautsprecher, aber so gut ist der nun auch wieder nicht. Deswegen finde Ich die 1G sowhl auch sehr gut. Nur wenn du einen neuen kaufst, dann schon die 2G 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddy37 (8. Dezember 2008)

Ok Leute vielen DANK  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich hole mir den G2 nur mal sehen wo ist wohl besser wenn ich ihn mit beim Händer im Geschäft hole da ich dann nicht so pobs habe fals mal was dmait sein sollte ^^

Ok Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. Dezember 2008)

Mir genügt der iPod Classic (80gb), da hat man mehr Speicherplatz.
Nur wegen den Zusatzfunktionen finde ich bringt der nicht sehr viel.


----------



## Extro (8. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du 80GB mit Musik fühlst bekommst du 1!! Euro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ipod touch ist schrott. Spielt noch nicht mal Windowsforamte. Viel Spass beim umkonvertieren.


Itunes ftw


----------



## Tikume (8. Dezember 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Der iPod ist tadellos! Das einzige was man konvertieren muss sind Videos ins Mp4-Format, sonst fast nichts



Nur dass so eine Konvertierung ja nicht grad eine Sache von 2 Sekunden ist.


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nur dass so eine Konvertierung ja nicht grad eine Sache von 2 Sekunden ist.



Man konvertiert ja auch nicht jeden Tag ein Video/Film auf den Ipod und wenn man es einmal raus hat, ist es auch kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Tikume (8. Dezember 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Man konvertiert ja auch nicht jeden Tag ein Video/Film auf den Ipod und wenn man es einmal raus hat, ist es auch kein Problem mehr.



Also ich hab mir grade wenn ich längere Fahrzeiten hatte oft täglich was kopiert und war heilfroh dass mein Player DivX schluckt und man einfach kopieren kann.

Natürlich nimmt der auch nicht alles und wenn ich mal konvertieren muss merke ich direkt wie übel das nervt. Aber muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen, kommt ja ufs Nutzerverhalten an.


----------



## dalai (8. Dezember 2008)

Also ich seh deutlich einen Unterschied zwischen G1 und G2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Death_Master (8. Dezember 2008)

Ist auch schwer zu übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (8. Dezember 2008)

Extro schrieb:


> Wenn du 80GB mit Musik fühlst bekommst du 1!! Euro
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab um die 180 GB Musik aufm PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bekomm ich jetzt 2 Euro oder mehr?^^
Der einzige Nachteil ist dass mein PC mit soviel Musik und WoW leicht überlastet ist^^


----------



## Thraslon (8. Dezember 2008)

Du musst die Musik doch fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde mir zu Weihnachten wahrscheinlich auch einen I-Pod Touch 32GB holen =)
Freu mich schon wie verrückt auf das Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (9. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin mit meinem iPod Touch zufrieden

Vorallen wenn man daheim wlan hat...


----------



## mookuh (9. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin mit meinem iPod Touch zufrieden

Vorallen wenn man daheim wlan hat...


----------



## mookuh (9. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin mit meinem iPod Touch zufrieden

Vorallen wenn man daheim wlan hat...


----------



## Toddy37 (17. Dezember 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ipod touch ist schrott. Spielt noch nicht mal Windowsforamte. Viel Spass beim umkonvertieren.



Hmm..
also da ich ein Ipod touch schon habe (G1) weis ich das itunes die datein direckt umwandent^^ oder?


----------



## Toddy37 (17. Dezember 2008)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Ich hab um die 180 GB Musik aufm PC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol also auf die 8 gb passen ja mal locker 1000-1500 lieder drauf und das sollte ja schon reichen ^^
ALSO mal so überschlagen wenn ein leid etwa 5 mb hat hättest du so.......36000 bei 180gb das kann doch net legal sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Dezember 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> also ich bin mit meinem iPod Touch zufrieden
> 
> Vorallen wenn man daheim wlan hat...



nicht nur daheim...in Frankfurt/M gibts an jeder ecke 10 offene W-Lans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> also ich bin mit meinem iPod Touch zufrieden
> 
> Vorallen wenn man daheim wlan hat...


GZ zum Tripple Post xD
Ich hab derzeit ~ 50GB Musik auf meiner Extern 500 GB festplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und alles legal, entweder album gekauft oder einige Lieder dank Youtube xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> und alles legal, entweder album gekauft oder einige Lieder dank Youtube xD


das mit youtube ist nicht wirklich legal.
eher eine umstrittene zone.


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das mit youtube ist nicht wirklich legal.
> eher eine umstrittene zone.


Wenn die Leute die Musik dort hochladen in einen Video und ich es mit einen Legalen Programm(ja das Programm ist zu 100% legal und stellt nichts illegales dar) (brauch net mal ein Programm eigentlich) kann ich es ziehen wie oft ich will. Pech für die Musik industrie aber ich kauf mir netten album für 20 euro weil mir nur ein Lied gefällt dort drauf.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute die Musik dort hochladen in einen Video und ich es mit einen Legalen Programm(ja das Programm ist zu 100% legal und stellt nichts illegales dar) (brauch net mal ein Programm eigentlich) kann ich es ziehen wie oft ich will. Pech für die Musik industrie aber ich kauf mir netten album für 20 euro weil mir nur ein Lied gefällt dort drauf.


nen kannst du nicht.
die leute stellen es genauso legal auf youtube rein, wie wenn du es auf anderen einschlägigen seiten zum download reinstellen kannst.
und das programm ist nur soweit legal, inwieweit du damit nicht urheberrechtlich oder sonstig geschütztes zeug downst.
und NEIN, es ist nicht 100% legal, aber wie gesagt, es ist eine grauzone


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nen kannst du nicht.
> die leute stellen es genauso legal auf youtube rein, wie wenn du es auf anderen einschlägigen seiten zum download reinstellen kannst.
> und das programm ist nur soweit legal, inwieweit du damit nicht urheberrechtlich oder sonstig geschütztes zeug downst.
> und NEIN, es ist nicht 100% legal, aber wie gesagt, es ist eine grauzone


In den Moment wo ich das Video angucke wird es auch "geladen" und zwar in den Firefox Ordner (keine ahnung genau wie der grad heißt) mit einen Datenbank Programm könnte ich das nun auch auslesen und fertig oder ich nutz gleich mein Crative Media Center und nehme das was an Sounds grad läuft auf und habe damit es auch. 
Und das Programm ist weder verboten (sonst würde esnicht auf legalen seiten wie chip.de und auf deren Heft DvD immer drauf sein) noch in der Kritik.


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Yeah doppelpost^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> In den Moment wo ich das Video angucke wird es auch "geladen" und zwar in den Firefox Ordner (keine ahnung genau wie der grad heißt) mit einen Datenbank Programm könnte ich das nun auch auslesen und fertig oder ich nutz gleich mein Crative Media Center und nehme das was an Sounds grad läuft auf und habe damit es auch.
> Und das Programm ist weder verboten (sonst würde esnicht auf legalen seiten wie chip.de und auf deren Heft DvD immer drauf sein) noch in der Kritik.


ja und weiter? dass du dir das auf youtube anguckst legalisiert das ganze doch nicht. 
ich sagte auch nicht, dass programm verboten sei.
geschützte sachen darfst du damit trotzdem nicht downloaden


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Dezember 2008)

da Youtube eine Firma ist, wird auch das Recht des Landes des Firmensitzes angewendet. Und das ist leider nicht Deutschland sondern die USA.

Leider kenne ich die Urhebergesetze in den USA nicht, deswegen unterlasse ich mal Mutmaßungen...


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja und weiter? dass du dir das auf youtube anguckst legalisiert das ganze doch nicht.
> ich sagte auch nicht, dass programm verboten sei.
> geschützte sachen darfst du damit trotzdem nicht downloaden


Dann wäre das Uploaden von diesen Liedern durch Privat Youtube nutzern auch verboten aber dort wird lediglich darauf hingewiesen das der INhalt den Vertreiber des Liedes gehört bzw seinen Youtube Channel und der jederzeit das löschen kann mehr wird nicht gemacht. Und es ist weder Illegal noch verboten, klar toll isses auch net, aber ich kauf mir keine alben für ein lied -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

> [...]
> 
> 1.) Man läd kein Urheberrechtlich Geschütztes Material runter, außer der Uploader hatte das Recht es im Internet zu veröffentlichen
> 
> ...



stand so in den comments und stimmt soweit ich weiss auch.

also wie gesagt: grauzone, nicht wirklich illegal.
aber auch nicht wirklich legal.
mir kanns egal sein, ich lad nix, auch net mit dem converter , den man sich bei chip  holen kann


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Naja wenn ich zb Lieder höre die ich hier wohl in keinen Laden finden werde(nicht das es hier verboten wäre diese Lieder, aber sie sind net grad "bekannt") lad ich die mir so anstatt ich 20 euro + 10 euro versandkosten ausgebe >>


----------



## Death_Master (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich zb Lieder höre die ich hier wohl in keinen Laden finden werde(nicht das es hier verboten wäre diese Lieder, aber sie sind net grad "bekannt") lad ich die mir so anstatt ich 20 euro + 10 euro versandkosten ausgebe >>



Kaufs dir halt für einen Euro, ohne Versandkosten oder Ähnliches, bei iTunes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Kaufs dir halt für einen Euro, ohne Versandkosten oder Ähnliches, bei iTunes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kaufe net über I-Tunes, nutze das nur fürn Ipod zum musik draufmachen.
UNd da gibts auch net alle lieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

